# Sharkin Report Sat 6/2-Great Pics, No Sharks



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

My neice, Crystal, drove in from San Antonio Friday for a visit and wanted to do a shark trip. No problem for me! Got to Chickenbone Gulfside about 6p and wanted to test the June Grass situation before unloading all the gear. Took a medium action spinning rod with a 3oz pyramid weight and cast it out and let it soak. For 2 minutes. Reeled it in and it was covered in June Grass. Crap. Soundside is our only choice.

Met with BeerItSelf and his friend Scott and started yaking fresh red snapper carcasses out at least 200 yards. Not one hit, bump, run or anything. Packed up about 930p and headed home.

We did get some great pics though!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

nice pictures, i see smiles anyway.


----------



## CallMeQuig (May 30, 2011)

Maybe I can go next time... Are you still on for this weekend?


----------



## sharkfetching27 (Apr 15, 2012)

i have had many nights where the sharks r just not biting but sometime you just cant get the bait in the water quick enough.. do yall fish pensacole alot?


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Still on Wayne!

Yea, we always fish PNS Beach. Prefer Gulfside, however hava had some luck Soundside. When the June Grass is that bad, I am not gonna waste my time.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

I seen a hammerhead this saturday prolly not even 200 yrds off thebeach on the right side of the pass where the sandbar goes south a little ways he was moving real slow he was atleast 12ft long i dropped a bait dead in front of em he wasnt to worried about the boat or the bait but enjoyed being able to see such a creature in 10ft of crystal clear water...


----------

